# size 3xl t-shirts



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, any of you expats out there that are bigger than normal where can I find t-shirts in 3xl [USA] size, preferably the dri-fit kind as well as size 13 shoes. I have seen some pretty big Filipino guys so they have to get them somewhere here in the Phils.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't know where the larger locals shop at... I want to ask one: "Hi, you are about as fat me - where do you buy clothes?" But I may need to reword that....

My shoe size is only a US 11 and I had a <Snip> of a time finding shoes. I wear 1X pants & shirts in US sizes. I have shorts that I bought here. Some 3X and some 5X. The 5X are smaller than the 3X? Good luck.... Some of the high end shops at SM will have US sizes, but higher than US prices, from what I have seen.

I was at a no name shop today at Merrymart, Iloilo. They had Under Armor shirts in US 2X that actually fit me. But... for p250 I know they are knock offs. I don't know how long they will last. The name of the shop has always confused me "Unsanity". Is that a misspelling of insane or unsanitary?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Big Box Store in the US*



ldwand said:


> Hi, any of you expats out there that are bigger than normal where can I find t-shirts in 3xl [USA] size, preferably the dri-fit kind as well as size 13 shoes. I have seen some pretty big Filipino guys so they have to get them somewhere here in the Phils.


Good luck in finding an X-large T-shirt and a dri-fit woa. I recommend filling your Balikbayan boxes full of these shirts and shorts, I got a whole bunch from Walmart but after 5 years there all worn out, except for two shirts.

You can find large shirts from the used clothes market or Uki-uki but they'll probably be cotton and the cost is about 100 peso's up.

I have seen branded names here such as "Underarmour" probably only found in the major city area's, price would be much more it's considered an import, here's a link.

http://www.underarmour.com.ph/en-ph...act|underarmour|PS-UAO-PH-GO-EN-00-0000-0|--e

The good news is you'll probably loose most of your weight, I came here nearly wearing a XXX but now I'm down to a X or XX, lost over 50 lbs, the heat and the fresh eating makes a difference on our diets.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Underarmour shirts*



Tukaram said:


> I don't know where the larger locals shop at... I want to ask one: "Hi, you are about as fat me - where do you buy clothes?" But I may need to reword that....
> 
> My shoe size is only a US 11 and I had a <Snip> of a time finding shoes. I wear 1X pants & shirts in US sizes. I have shorts that I bought here. Some 3X and some 5X. The 5X are smaller than the 3X? Good luck.... Some of the high end shops at SM will have US sizes, but higher than US prices, from what I have seen.
> 
> I was at a no name shop today at Merrymart, Iloilo. They had Under Armor shirts in US 2X that actually fit me. But... for p250 I know they are knock offs. I don't know how long they will last. The name of the shop has always confused me "Unsanity". Is that a misspelling of insane or unsanitary?


I'd be interested in those Underarmour shirts, is the material wet-dry feeling? I live out a ways so new stuff like that isn't hear yet but for 250 peso's what a deal.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I wore the UA shirt today on my walk. The material is fine - but for the price I know it is a knock off. 

I did find some American rash guards in my size at the ukay-ukay. A $30 shirt was only p200. They are all used, but at that price I don't care. The ukay-ukays also have shorts, selection varies greatly. But I would not buy the shoes there (I have seen them.... ewww....)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Ukai-ukai clothes and shoes*



Tukaram said:


> I wore the UA shirt today on my walk. The material is fine - but for the price I know it is a knock off.
> 
> I did find some American rash guards in my size at the ukay-ukay. A $30 shirt was only p200. They are all used, but at that price I don't care. The ukay-ukays also have shorts, selection varies greatly. But I would not buy the shoes there (I have seen them.... ewww....)


Ukai-ukai shirt sounds nice, I've found some awesome short and shirt brands but I agree with you on the shoes, ugh, they seem to fall apart, I'll buy them if the price is 200 peso's but some of these shoes go for 1000 peso's plus. 

I can't believe how expensive a good quality pair of running shoes is, it's ridiculous something like $75 for a non branded but quality pair of running shoes in our area, I'll go barefoot before I pay that kind of price.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Balikbayan Box*



ldwand said:


> Hi, any of you expats out there that are bigger than normal where can I find t-shirts in 3xl [USA] size, preferably the dri-fit kind as well as size 13 shoes. I have seen some pretty big Filipino guys so they have to get them somewhere here in the Phils.


I'd definitely stock up on some of these comfort clothes, they really work well here but hard to find or very expensive. Walmart had a spot where they sold jogging shorts and shirts for $5 each, same with underwear and socks. I bought 6 pairs of shirts and shorts Dri-wear type and they lasted about 3 years, I only have two shirts left, wish I'd bought more they were the most comfortable affordable clothes that I've ever worn, pack them in a Balikbayan Box along with quality fillet and steak knives, wood block holder, I stocked up on all these things by buying them at garage sales or thrift stores, same with the silverware, heavy duty ones.

Size 13 shoes, wow that is gonna be a challenge same with the sandals, my stateside dress shoes have held up but my running shoes and sandals all fell apart the glue never holds. They do sell a quality dress rubber shoe with comfort inserts that will last for about $8 a pair called Easy Soft by World Balance, here's a link.

https://www.worldbalance.com.ph/shop/men/men-easy-soft/


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it. There is a company in America that will ship to the Philippines that has very nice t-shirts the dri-fit kind it is called East Bay, you will pay for the high quality tho but i think they are worth it i have several of them and they still are in good shape, just want some more. Only problem is you have to pay the taxes and customs and duties when they deliver. So I went online to check that out and came away discouraged seems like a nightmare maybe some of you guys have some insight on this. Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Do you have someone that can ship them in a balikbayan box for you? There are also some shipping services that use bb boxes.


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

*yes i do*

Hi, my son could do it for me, but it would be quite a chore for him and he is quite busy with work and 3 kids plus the nearest LBC shipping store is 3 hours away. Might be my last resort, want to do all i can on this end. Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*VAT and Shipping Tax*



ldwand said:


> Hi, thanks for the feedback guys, appreciate it. There is a company in America that will ship to the Philippines that has very nice t-shirts the dri-fit kind it is called East Bay, you will pay for the high quality tho but i think they are worth it i have several of them and they still are in good shape, just want some more. Only problem is you have to pay the taxes and customs and duties when they deliver. So I went online to check that out and came away discouraged seems like a nightmare maybe some of you guys have some insight on this. Thanks


The VAT tax and shipping and overpricing online products destined from the US are discouraging, I found this out the hard way and never again, keep looking and searching here.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ldwand said:


> Hi, my son could do it for me, but it would be quite a chore for him and he is quite busy with work and 3 kids plus the nearest LBC shipping store is 3 hours away. Might be my last resort, want to do all i can on this end. Thanks


UPS ground the Balikbayan Boxes to the nearest LBC and they will process it to The PI.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

ldwand said:


> Hi, any of you expats out there that are bigger than normal where can I find t-shirts in 3xl [USA] size, preferably the dri-fit kind as well as size 13 shoes. I have seen some pretty big Filipino guys so they have to get them somewhere here in the Phils.


If you're near or going to Subic you could try HMR (they have branches in Manila as well)
There is also a store near MeatPlus that might have Big and Tall sizes


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

galactic said:


> If you're near or going to Subic you could try HMR (they have branches in Manila as well)
> There is also a store near MeatPlus that might have Big and Tall sizes


I have sampled almost every place in Subic and there is not much. I have looked at shirts at Freeport Exchange and also at the place across the street (with the bike shop). The problem I have found is that a 1X or 2X is not even as big as a US XL.

I really needed to get some new running / walking shoes, and I found some 12s and 13s at the Nike outlet store. Normally I wear a 12 but I have found that even the shoes here seems to run smaller, even if they say "US 12", etc. I was desperate and I paid p6600!!!! for a pair of Nikes, size 13! That is not like me but it was the only pair that really fit me well. Nikes have always been tight on me in the US too.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have sampled almost every place in Subic and there is not much. I have looked at shirts at Freeport Exchange and also at the place across the street (with the bike shop). The problem I have found is that a 1X or 2X is not even as big as a US XL.
> 
> I really needed to get some new running / walking shoes, and I found some 12s and 13s at the Nike outlet store. Normally I wear a 12 but I have found that even the shoes here seems to run smaller, even if they say "US 12", etc. I was desperate and I paid p6600!!!! for a pair of Nikes, size 13! That is not like me but it was the only pair that really fit me well. Nikes have always been tight on me in the US too.


Note to self, fill a BB prior to moving with 3 dozen shirts and a dozen pairs of shoes....

One of us here in the US really needs to setup a mail-order balikbayan box service if people could wait 3-4 months for their items that is lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dri-Fit shirts and shorts*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Note to self, fill a BB prior to moving with 3 dozen shirts and a dozen pairs of shoes....
> 
> One of us here in the US really needs to setup a mail-order balikbayan box service if people could wait 3-4 months for their items that is lol


The Dri-Fit shorts and shirts are so comfortable here but so expensive, I brought with me a set of 6 and now I'm down to a few shirts, gave one shirt away a couple years back (what a mistake). Bought all these at Walmart for $5 each, can't wait to see the knock offs sold here, if they have mini holes it should work.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

All I usually wear here is Tshirt and shorts, Unless i am going out. Large size clothing is hard to find here. My Wife does go to the ukay ukay stores. And yes she gets some nice Tshirts there. If you wear large size jeans then you are out of luck unless you know someone to send in a balikbayan box. It would be a good buisness running a new clothing store for big and tall men here in the Philippines.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

ldwand said:


> Hi, any of you expats out there that are bigger than normal where can I find t-shirts in 3xl [USA] size, preferably the dri-fit kind as well as size 13 shoes. I have seen some pretty big Filipino guys so they have to get them somewhere here in the Phils.


MaxWear

The ultimate fit for big and tall men | For Men, Lifestyle Features, The Philippine Star | philstar.com


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

pakawala said:


> MaxWear
> 
> The ultimate fit for big and tall men | For Men, Lifestyle Features, The Philippine Star | philstar.com


shaneb3, guess you got to start wearing only suits instead of tshirts and shorts lol.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> Nikes have always been tight on me in the US too.


Same problem I had when I first had to purchase shoes locally. 
There is no "Wide" option available.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> shaneb3, guess you got to start wearing only suits instead of tshirts and shorts lol.


No not me cvgtpc1. Khakis or jeans and a polo shirt is about as dressed up as I get. This heat is shorts and t shirt weather.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> You can find large shirts from the used clothes market or Uki-uki but they'll probably be cotton and the cost is about 100 peso's up.


We haven't looked at shirts, but the Olongapo City wet market behind city hall has a shop / stall that has great slightly used casual shorts from the U.S. The lady will discount the larger sizes because she has a harder time moving them. Abby got me 3 pair for p100 last week, all top quality brands.

Actually I have never been in that wet market as I don't want to reduce Abby's bargaining power!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Great Uki-Uki prices*



DonAndAbby said:


> We haven't looked at shirts, but the Olongapo City wet market behind city hall has a shop / stall that has great slightly used casual shorts from the U.S. The lady will discount the larger sizes because she has a harder time moving them. Abby got me 3 pair for p100 last week, all top quality brands.
> 
> Actually I have never been in that wet market as I don't want to reduce Abby's bargaining power!


Excellent prices there. I was at the market two days ago looking for some shorts and the guy told me 200 pesos, I put it back and had the wife bargain, I was little angry and sure enough the price drops to 35 pesos.


----------

